

Ask HN: Advice to CFA level 3 and MBA Finance person to land a job in a startup - Omie6541

&quot;Posting this on behalf of a friend, his account is too new to post&quot;<p>Hi<p>Qualifications: MBA-Finance from a premiere B-school in India, CFA level 3,  appeared for Chartered Accountancy final exam last month.
And yes, I am a fresher.<p>I am starting to look for a job now and I would like to work in a startup since I find that exciting. However, I am not very familiar with the current startup scene in India&#x2F;worldwide in Finance domain.<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate if I could get some guidance or starting point to find better opportunities.<p>Thanks
======
pskittle
Well read the news, follow the tech scene in India. cold call /email some
founders offering to help out by mentioning how your skills can be beneficial.

yourstory.com

------
Omie6541
fyi: CFA = Chartered Financial Analyst
([https://www.cfainstitute.org/pages/index.aspx](https://www.cfainstitute.org/pages/index.aspx))

